
Is it time to dump the “Lean Startup” Approach? - schuellerpa
https://medium.com/@seyi_fab/is-it-time-to-dump-the-lean-startup-approach-4eb6be23c941
======
aniijbod
Most of the lean startup methodology is all about 'determining requirements'.
The leanness is about not bothering to spend too much time creating things
without determining requirements. Sometimes, the requirements are your own and
the requirement in question is creating things (like art) and so you can't
possibly spend too much time on whatever it was you you were creating.
Sometimes requirements need a very long study in order to determine them.
Nobody is arguing against long study exercises, especially for wicked
problems. Sometimes 'long termness' turns out to be big problems that are made
up of lots of little requirements. You need long-not-lean studies and while
they are being done, you may also want to try quickly evaluating shorter term
hypotheses. So yes, we can talk about where the lean startup fits in to long-
termness and wicked problems and yes, claiming that lean startup is over is a
great stimulus for debate, so thanks, OP.

